# My reba girl



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hopefully if I did this right here is a picture of my little reba girl.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Dobe627,

Unfortunately I am not seeing the pic - please try again - I am excited to see!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

trust me, it took a long time for me to figure out how to do it, and then I put them on through an attachment and everyone else does it a different way


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

how do I do it as an attachment?? I am trying it the same way I did it on GW but its not working.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she came up 3 times for me I am going to go in and delete the extra ones since they are all the same picture and it is big.

Very beautiful girl


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

wow! That is a very pretty picture. Very nice goat, she looks alot like my Pygmy.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

She a beauty. Did you take the picture yourself? Very nice. Shelly


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

very cute - I like the set up too!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, great picture! The look on her face is just perfect. She sure is cute!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats picture perfect!! She's really pretty.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWW! She is beautiful....and I can tell that she is very well LOVED!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks all for the comments. Yep she is very loved and a "little spoiled" :lol: Thanks stacey for deleting the others. And I did downsize it, or so I thought. But I guess my computer and I have different ideas about what dowsizing is. I couldn't believe she did so well. It was one of those vans that go around to stores and take pictures. She is the sister to monte-the one that passed. So since then she has been getting alot of extra attention. Since the other goats don't really want it. But I am so excited about getting the 2 new babies. hmm, I wonder if they will be spoiled?


----------

